# Latin help



## Peters (Feb 24, 2006)

Could anyone translate this piece of latin? A friend of mine needs it for some reason or another. I have no knowledge of the language, but i'm sure someone here does.

Thanks in advance.

"˜HÃ®c revenÃ®re rÃ§gÃ®na dÃ§ LÃ»na, per noster licentia manusibus vÃ´s parÃ¢re nullus dubium, ut Ã§rigÃ´ aetherius nox effringÃ´ flamma Ã®nfÃ®nÃ®tÃ§ orbis.´


----------



## Mike (Feb 24, 2006)

Ã§?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> Ã§?



Exactly. Until the real letter is inserted where it should be, I can't figure this out. Latin has no such letter.


----------



## Peters (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought this to be the case too. I'll see if i can get it through another medium. Any guesses in the meantime?


----------



## Steve Owen (Feb 24, 2006)

My latin is very rusty, but I venture the opinion that it's nonsense. Leastways, I can't figure it out.

Martin


----------



## Mike (Feb 24, 2006)

Here´s my really rough translation. My Latin is pathetic. I took the cedilla c as an e. I was still kind of confused, so this is a fairly loose paraphrase. (I put it on maybe the level of the NIV )


Here and now returns the Lady of the Moon, in the name of our liberty. In preparation, y´all get ready by having no doubt, as the curse of the night´s sky (maybe of the heavenly night) bursts open in blazing fire, with boundless realm.


It seems cryptic, to a point that I can´t really place what it´s getting at. Hopefully someone more knowledgable than I will come by, note how crazy I was, try to figure out what I was thinking, and provide a good translation.


----------



## Peters (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks thus far, guys.


----------

